# 56 Indian airline pilots fail alcohol tests: govt



## DET63 (Mar 12, 2011)

> – Fri Mar 11, 10:57 am ET
> NEW DELHI (AFP) – Fifty-six pilots working for Indian airlines have failed alcohol tests in the last two years, according to a list issued by the civil aviation ministry.
> 
> 
> ...


More


----------

